# Just a couple



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Just a couple from a not so good camera of the dogs in the yard..


Turbo dog after he chased the ball around for a few minutes










Tea bag :rofl:










Turbo saying "I see you sneaky chicken foot.."










"Come closer chicken foot..."










Tea jumping, as usual. She jumped up to my face level and I am 5'9.. she is working on losing her tig ole bitties










Bear doesnt jump, dont know why, but this is as close as he ever gets to jumping


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lookin good.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank ya!  they just keep looking better and better on the raw, blue boys been on it for about 2 years now


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

They are SO muscular! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Bear looks like he's dancing in that last pic ha ha!


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> They are SO muscular! Beautiful dogs!


Thank ya! This is just their pet weight, hopefully within the next few weeks they will be upping their exercise and get conditioned! Tea is really taking to the raw and we are tightening her up 





















sozzle said:


> Bear looks like he's dancing in that last pic ha ha!


He was... XD since he doesnt jump like Tea, he just gets on his hind legs and spins around in circles lol


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Richter likes to jump too, it's one of his favorite games. Your avatar is quite cute as well


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL thanks, yea I caught him pooping on the side of the mountain by my house, made for a good laugh when I posted it on FB


----------

